# [RISOLTO]problema tra synaptics e kernel 2.6.34

## Pes88

ciao a tutti!! 

Ho aggiornato la versione del kernel alla 34, pero il touchpad ha iniziato a darmi dei problemi... Mi dice che non riconosce nessun dispositivo synaptics, la configurazione del kernel è rimasta invariata! E' capitato a qualcun'altro?

Uso xorg 1.8 senza halLast edited by Pes88 on Sun Jul 11, 2010 10:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pes88

Ho risolto, ho dovuto disabilitare l'optione : 

```

#   MatchIsPointer  "on"

```

 e ora funziona bene! 

Però non ho capito perchè con il 33 funzionava....  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## oRDeX

Forse vuoi usare

```
   MatchIsTouchpad "on"

```

----------

## Pes88

li avevo entrambi attivi...  :Smile: 

ora ho lasciato solo : 

```

 MatchIsTouchpad "on" 

```

e funziona tutto  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ho messo tutto con la USE -hal anche se non l'ho disinstallato perché ancora per ora serve a kde.

Non uso xorg.conf.

Come posso risolvere il problema di synaptics?

----------

